# Drill Ships back in our area



## Lady J

According to Vessel Finder the DS Rowan Resolute and DS Proteus have moved into our area. The Resolute moved in on 27 Feb 2017 to 1 mile SSE of Horn Mtn and the DS Proteus has moved back to it's former location approx 17 miles SSE of Horn Mtn on 16 Mar 2017. Although the general school of thought is to give the DS about 30 days to hold tuna, a recent published study has shown tagged tuna have traveled with moving drill ships for quite long distances. Either way, it would appear that the tuna gods may be among us again very soon. The coordinates for the mentioned drill ships as of 17 Mar 2017 are below:

DS Rowan Resolute: N 28.86002 W 88.04357 
DS Proteus: N 28.62272 W 87.98359 

Tight Lines! :thumbup:


----------



## jcasey

Just out of curiosity, how far is the closest one from Pensacola Pass?


----------



## Lady J

Here is the breakdown according to Google Earth:

Distance to the DS Resolute from:

Pensacola Pass: 110 miles
Orange Beach: 101 miles
Ft Morgan/Mobile Bay: 94 miles

I usually leave out of OB and wouldn't mind a buddy boat or and extra passenger from time to time.

Tight Lines. :thumbup:


----------



## Bigwill4life

Count me in if you ever need an extra body on the boat. Names will and I have all my own gear. 850-288-0249


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88

Lady J, I've always wanted to get out for my first tuna. I may not be able to contribute much financially but will be more than glad to wash boat, clean fish and/or other things that need be done. If interested or ever feel generous please call me 850-525-8149. I live in elberta and my name is Wayne.


----------



## Lady J

Thx for the reply guys. I've got your numbers BigWill & Wayne and will get you out on a trip in the next two months. Currently recovering from hernia surgery so no heavy lifting for me for at least three weeks plus. By that time, the tuna should be populated around the two mentioned drill ships. Always a thrill to take someone out and put them on their first tuna. I'll be in touch. Tight Lines...


----------



## sealark

Guess I won't see ya on the Barges this AM. Hernia surgery yes I had a double a few years back. Make sure you take a laxative and move around as soon as possible. I wound up impacted from mine. The knees and hips are next. I miss talking with you. I see you moved up from the Lady J. can't believe you got away from a pair of G2s. with the 10 year warranty. But then I can imagine the reason. Good luck shipmate.


----------



## richfish68

Just thought i would share some info on this. We just got back today from an overnight trip to DS Rowan Resolute. Very little going on there at the moment. We did manage 2 30ish lb yellowfin early in the night, 1 on a jig and the other on chunk bait. Plenty of bft all night on jigs but even with consistent chunking we or the other few boats around that night could not get any more yft. Also tried a cpl hours at horn mountain with even less success. Water color was blue out there. Hopefully a few more weeks and it will produce along with the DS Proteus which was amazing for us last year.


----------



## Lady J

Great report. Agree that by the next complete lunar cycle both drill ships should start to hold more sizable YFT. Can't wait for another great season at the DS Proteus. Tight Lines!


----------



## Marlinhunter charter

You guys did better than us we saw you there we only managed bft. Nice work.


----------



## Lady J

When I run into a situation where the BFT are plentiful and the YFT bite is very slow or off within the normal chunk water column, I go deep. I'll slide a six oz egg sinker up the line about 20' and send down a big chunk of BFT at least 300-400'. Chances are better that the stubborn YFT or big Eye are laying way down below the BFT. Just one of my techniques when in a similar situation. Tight Lines.


----------



## MaxP

if you pull up and there is a strong current, the drill ship is usually head into the current. The bow will create a pressure wave and big yellowfin will hang out in those waves. See it all the time from up above.


----------



## Lady J

According to Vessel Finder as of this date, the DS West Neptune has reentered our general area at: N 28.68317 W 88.175. This places her at approx 14 miles SSW of Horn Mtn or 115 miles SSW of OB.

We're now setting up for three drill ships in the general area if you have the reach to get to them. Resolute, West Neptune, Proteus.

At this time, the only other vessel North of Blind Faith is ENSCO 8505.

Tight Lines.


----------



## Lady J

X2 on the info that MaxP posted above about the pressure wave effect from the bow of a drill ship head into the current. It's a great ambush area for the YFT and Big Eye due to the fact that bait fish get disoriented if they enter that area and are easy kills for the tuna. Tight Lines!


----------



## steve the brain

Lady J said:


> Pensacola Pass: 110 miles
> Orange Beach: 101 miles
> Ft Morgan/Mobile Bay: 94 miles
> 
> I usually leave out of OB and wouldn't mind a buddy boat or and extra passenger from time to time.
> 
> Tight Lines. :thumbup:


I would like to buddy boat I want to stay overnight. This is a excellent concept exspecialley for safety 100 miles out.
STB



richfish68 said:


> Just thought i would share some info on this. We just got back today from an overnight trip to DS Rowan Resolute. Very little going on there at the moment. We did manage 2 30ish lb yellowfin early in the night, 1 on a jig and the other on chunk bait. Plenty of bft all night on jigs but even with consistent chunking we or the other few boats around that night could not get any more yft. Also tried a cpl hours at horn mountain with even less success. Water color was blue out there. Hopefully a few more weeks and it will produce along with the DS Proteus which was amazing for us last year.


excellent catch.

I really like the builtin anchor pulpit.
STB


----------



## Magspringsfishing

If you are ever looking for an extra hand I would love to join. I want the learning experience and would love to be of help and soak up as much knowledge as possible. I'll tie lines, clean, cook you name it.


----------



## Lady J

According to Vessel Finder the drillship Ocean Blackhawk has moved into our area as of 20 Apr 2017. She is positioned at: 
N 28.89238 W 88.09808 or approx 3 miles NNW of Horn Mtn.

That puts two drillships within a 5 mile radius of Horn Mtn. The DS Resolute and now the DS Ocean Blackhawk.

Tight Lines.


----------



## richfish68

Awesome. Thanks for all the good intel. Hopefully some good fishing ahead.


----------



## my3nme

Would like to buddy boat 251-752-2569


----------



## Lady J

I suspect that the DS Ocean Blackhawk should start holding tuna very quickly. My theory is this. Since the DS Resolute has been in place approx six weeks and is holding YFT and their close proximity (approx 4 miles) one can assume that the tuna will hear the other DS and make the short swim to investigate and hopefully stay. It's rare to have two DS's this close to each other in ultra deep water. For us, this is a win win as between the two is Horn Mtn. I plan on heading out to that area tonite and test my theory. :thumbup:


----------



## Lady J

I just checked Vessel Finder and revealed that the DS Ocean Blackhawk is on the move out of our area and headed to block GC-519.

I also found that the Sevan Louisiana has made it's way back into our area and can be found at: 28.91765 N / 88.4757 W, block MC-74, or approx 25 miles SSW of Ram Powell.


----------



## Bigwill4life




----------



## Bigwill4life

Another great trip with frenchy!!!!!


----------



## jwmd2010

Well unfortunately while out at work this week I saw the Rowan Resolute pass by heading to GC 727 and today the Ocean Blackhawk pulled up about 7nm from the ship I work on in GC 645. 

Going to suck not having those ships in the area anymore. Good while it lasted.


----------



## DAWGONIT

jwmd2010 said:


> Well unfortunately while out at work this week I saw the Rowan Resolute pass by heading to GC 727 and today the Ocean Blackhawk pulled up about 7nm from the ship I work on in GC 645.
> 
> Going to suck not having those ships in the area anymore. Good while it lasted.


thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lady J

According to VF this AM we still have three drillships in our area. The Proteus where it always is and West Neptune, slightly SSW of Ram Powell. Really not to worry as the drillships shuffle around during the winter months as it happens each year. By springtime, we'll have several back closer to our area.


----------



## hebegb again

As I have the "baby Horn, 22OS" if you ever need an angler I am usually flexable on availability and love chunkin up YFT

Gary Brooks 850-384-2420

One day hope to have a boat with that kind of range lol


----------

